# RIP, Hattie...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I had to put down Hattie last night- she had dropsy and was just getting worse.

Have fun in the big rice paddy in the sky! Rest in peace.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost her; dropsy is horrible.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry!


----------

